# Dwarf Panda Guppies



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Have you had this? Do they get along well? Whar do you get them? will they do well in a 10g?








Thank you!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Never had these specific kind of guppys but I have others. Mine did good in a 10 gallon and assuming these would as they are dwarf. I would put a trio in (1 male 2 females) and then keep a few fry. Keep in mind that guppys reproduce REALLY fast so you will either need to upgrade there tank to a 20-40 gallon and still will have to eventually sell the fry or just sell them in the first place and keep the 10 gallon. My guppys like and do better with live plants. There favs are guppy grass, hornW, and crypt. They have fluvle strat substrate which I think is best for a live planted tank and will be affordable to buy enough substrate for a 10 gallon. I also recommend putting 1 or 2 hides in so they gave somewhere to go when they are scared. I feed my guppys a top quality tropical fish flake and occasionally frozen and\or freeze dried blood worms. They also like mosquito larvae and brine shrimp. I would not worry about them not getting along with each other. Guppies are really social. As long as you have a good 2 or 3 to 1 female male ratio you should be good to go.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Here on pet wave they have them on stalk. I have never ordered from here though. As in picture bellow it shows the girls.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you find a source that doesn't charge and arm and a leg, let me know.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Pet wave is in Australia so that probably won't work. They are a really new color strain so it will be hard to find them and they will be really expensive.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you find a source that doesn't charge and arm and a leg, let me know.


Do you have them?


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

If I can find a male and female for a reasonable price ill try them out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Unlike other Guppies, they are not prone to eating their young. I had 12 males in a 20 long.

You can look on eBay or AquaBid.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Everywhere I've checked they are outah stalk.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Only 3 for sale. It is $102 for a pair, $82 for a trio, and $60 something for a female. Way to expensive for me lol! AquaBid had nothing.


----------



## FishRMyLife (Apr 17, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> Have you had this? Do they get along well? Whar do you get them? will they do well in a 10g?
> View attachment 1029107
> 
> Thank you!


I used to have this guppy but I have it to my friend as they couldn’t afford it


----------

